
Essential Front End Checklists for Developers (Engineering, Performance, Design) - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/3-essential-front-end-checklists-for-web-developers-d873b226b1f0
======
megamindbrian2
Check your asset's load times in the Networking tab of DevTools.

